# flake job



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

if i wana flake my ride out would it look bad with a silver base and blue flake or is it better to stick with a silver flake?


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

stick with silver flake

if you want a blue flake look then shoot cobalt blue candy over the silver flake


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@May 6 2008, 11:42 PM~10595256
> *stick with silver flake
> 
> if you want a blue flake look then shoot cobalt blue candy over the silver flake
> *


i agree with candy over flake


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

well i got a 84 buick regal and i got hy half top done in blue ostrich and i got the andoized blue rims i dont wana make it look too bad if the whole car is blue i just wanted to add sutle blue touches


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## mr. cadlac (Oct 7, 2007)

i just flaked my stuff, went blue with 36-ounces of kamen blue flake over top of it.i was going to do silver base but decided not to, i dont think it would look bad just if you didnt cover the whole thing you would see silver through the flake


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

post some pics man


----------



## mr. cadlac (Oct 7, 2007)

this is the best pic of the blue base












this is the deck lid





















will take some pics in the daytime just got car back been putting it together :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@May 7 2008, 04:43 PM~10597914
> *well i got a 84 buick regal and i got hy half top done in blue ostrich and i got the andoized blue rims  i dont wana make it look too bad if the whole car is blue i just wanted to add sutle blue touches
> *





GO WITH BLUE ICE PEARL THEN YOU WON'T REGRET IT


----------



## mr. cadlac (Oct 7, 2007)




----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

but all this is done with a blue base right im tryin to use a charcol base da stock color of my regal how would that look with da blue flake?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr. cadlac_@May 15 2008, 06:08 AM~10659788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!!!! How much clear did you use.


----------



## mr. cadlac (Oct 7, 2007)

way to much,,, this is the first one we have flaked out, it was a learning process. gallon of intercoat, almost 2-gallon's of reg. :uh:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr. cadlac_@May 16 2008, 05:59 AM~10668891
> *way to much,,, this is the first one we have flaked out, it was a learning process. gallon of intercoat, almost 2-gallon's of reg. :uh:
> *


That's not bad considering its 4dr.


----------



## mr. cadlac (Oct 7, 2007)

i learned alot on this one,,, getting ready to do a chevelle gonna try and find out about some black flake or silver flake with a black pearl if they make it (learning as i go) :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice love the color


----------



## mr. cadlac (Oct 7, 2007)

thanks,, next one will def. be a head turner


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

more pics


----------



## mr. cadlac (Oct 7, 2007)

getting top put on today, will post some this evening :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

you are better off using a silver base with silver flakes and spraying candy blue over it...colbalt will work or you can mix your own color of blue....if you shoot silver base and then shoot blue flakes and then candy blue over it the blue flakes will look like dark pepper spots since they will be darker than the base after the cady is applied.....if you just leave the silver base and shoot blue flakes over it and clear it will not look right bro.....too much space between the flakes and the base...even if you try to pile on the flake it will almost never get completely covered and it will still never look good.......you might also want to just shoot some multiple shades of blue in patterns on you roof...it's less over kill but you still get a custom look to the car.......just some ideas....good luck bro.. :biggrin: 

Richee


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## lordz of kuztomz (Oct 11, 2002)

silver base, green candy with green flake. shot the flake with the candy, then shot more candy only, then clear coated


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lordz of kuztomz_@May 28 2008, 05:39 PM~10753987
> *silver base, green candy with green flake. shot the flake with the candy, then shot more candy only, then clear coated
> 
> 
> ...


nice

any pics of teh whole car

looks liek a caddy


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

i dont want to shoot candy over it i just want to keep my stock color but to have blue flakes anyone know it this will look good?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

why not just do some subtle blue pinstriping??? 

a different color flake and base doesn't look all to hot. the blue is way to dominant for a white base. i wouldn't personally do it on one of my rides

i sprayed OX ROX's lac a couple months ago, he wanted black w/ silver flake, it came pretty decent IMO because i didn't burry the car in flake, just enough to give it a flake effect


----------



## RIDIN-SLOW (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@May 28 2008, 08:14 PM~10756974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that turned out good!! less can be more in some cases


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

thats what i wanted to know if it you would look good all flaked out im gonna look into pinstripin


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@May 29 2008, 04:47 PM~10764323
> *thats what i wanted to know if it you would look good all flaked out im gonna look into pinstripin
> *



yeah look into pinstriping, b/c the blue is WAY too dominant IMO over white, its not gonna come out like my homies did


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

sup bro..where have you been hiding? :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by lordz of kuztomz_@May 28 2008, 10:39 AM~10753987
> *silver base, green candy with green flake. shot the flake with the candy, then shot more candy only, then clear coated
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

t t t


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

t t t


----------



## lordz of kuztomz (Oct 11, 2002)

you know me.. i just show up when the moon is blue..hheehhhee


----------

